# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avatorbox Ver 5.812 Fix Update released !!!!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *22 NOVEMBER 2011*    *What is new:*  ********* Ver5.812 (2011-11-22) **********
New features:
    1£&#186;  [SPD]  New IMEI Rebuild algorithm added
    2£&#186;  [MTK] mt6252 improved FLASHES ADD
    3£&#186;  [MTK] boot3.1108 improved
    4£&#186;  [All Chips] enable the always in expert mode option
    5£&#186;  [All Chips] Support new nand flash memory: NAND_H8ACSOEJOMCP_66M*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         *<< New Revolution Fast pinout Detection tool For all Chinese Phones >>*    
Best Regards,
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

